# Eco owners, do you miss the Z-link rear suspension on the manual versions?



## gregoron (Mar 17, 2011)

I read that Eco automatics come with the Z-link rear suspension. Manual versions do not. I thought that it should have been the other way since those driving sticks would be the one to test the suspension limits of this car. 

Anyway, for those driving manuals, is the non Z-linked Eco good enough for your driving needs, daily and when pressed hard?

Also, would you be able to attach an after-market Z-link to an Eco manual?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i second that question!!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I just turned 1k in my eco manual and i have to say that it takes corners just fine. I haven't tried pushing it to the limits but around corners it responds fine. 

I have a favorite back road that has some steep curves i'll give it a test run and let you know how it does.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...typically, a "true" _economy-minded_ driver wouldn't even _think_ about "throwing" his/her car around a corner...that's simply NOT part of a *hypermilers* mindset!

...throwing a car around a corner "wastes" energy and requires even more energy pulling itself out of the cornering; rather, an eco driver would "coast" up to the corner, downshift at the last moment, then smoothly accelerate backup to speed with as little brake & throttle action as possible (wink,wink).

...the idea is to _"...conserve *momentum*..."_ so, _both_ brakes _and_ accelerator are seldom used.

...the idea is _"...keep it *rolling*..."_ because: *MPG = MILES / GALS*, so *coasting* allows you to accumulate MILES while using _minimal_ GALS.


----------



## gregoron (Mar 17, 2011)

Be careful though. I mean the Eco's rear suspension sans Z-link is still a torsion beam system, which has proven well with past VW Golf's and GTI's. I was just wondering what the Z-link improves on it.



gfxdave99 said:


> I just turned 1k in my eco manual and i have to say that it takes corners just fine. I haven't tried pushing it to the limits but around corners it responds fine.
> 
> I have a favorite back road that has some steep curves i'll give it a test run and let you know how it does.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

For most in this situation, do they know what they are missing?

I love the suspension on my 1 LT, but compared to what I had before (Toyota Camry 1998), most anything "new" would be better.


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

I had a 98 Neon ACR before my cruze that came stock with koni adjustable shocks and cornered like it was on rails (for a sub $30k car). I don't really drive that spirited anymore so I don't really miss it. I'm thinking of doing a srt-4 motor swap on the neon for the times I feel like flogging a car. I have never driven any cruze but my m/t eco so I don't really know what I am missing with the z-link.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the "*Z-link*" is also called the "*Watts link*" (yep, same guy who invented the steam engine) and is basically an improvement over the older, single-arm, Panhard link.

...what WIKI has to say about it: Watt's linkage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

...notice the picture at the bottom showing the Z-link on the Ford back in 1998 and the _Aussies_ have been using the Z-link in their Super Car racing series _since_ 1997, so it's NOT a new _idea_ or _design!_


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...what WIKI has to say about it: Watt's linkage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Maybe i'm just not getting it but I'm guessing those 2 "pivot arms" give the rear tires a "push and pull" effect to kind of cause a sort of "rear-steer"? Maybe i'm wrong, I've never heard of the Z-link suspesion untill now


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Even without the z-link the Eco manual probably has better handling and performance in every category for that matter than the other Cruze models.

It's most likely that all of the z-link mounting points exist on the Eco, so if someone wanted they could just bolt it on.

The only way to really find out how beneficial the z-link is to test two stock Eco's, but one with the z-link installed. Some skid pad, slalom and driver feedback might be the only real answers to this...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...see post #6 in this recently added thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-r-t-may11-issue-tests-2011-cruze-eco-m6.html


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...see post #6 in this recently added thread:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-r-t-may11-issue-tests-2011-cruze-eco-m6.html


Those were two different trims, different weights, different springs, different tires and at different tracks... Just too much error to make a judgement in my honest opinion...


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I just mentioned this in the other thread but i'll repeat myself because im senile 

I have taken the cruze out now thats its broken in and given it a good workout on some corners, on ramps, curvy roads etc and I would say that the handling is very strong and while i havent done the same driving with a zlink equipped car, I can tell you as a car guy thats driven everything from acuras to trans ams its a solid performer.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

My Eco handles like a school bus compared to what i'm used to driving.... lol


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Skilz10179 said:


> My Eco handles like a *school bus* compared to what i'm used to driving.... lol


...you haul kids to school for a living (  )?


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Shoot i think my Eco handled amazing compared to the 5.3L 4x4 extended cab Silverado 1500 that WAS my daily driver.. And it WAY out handles my 95 S10 (which is a beater)


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> My Eco handles like a school bus compared to what i'm used to driving.... lol


I mean compared to a modified RWD driftmobile yes.. Compared to 85% of whats on the road its fun and competent.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> I mean compared to a modified RWD driftmobile yes.. Compared to 85% of whats on the road its fun and competent.


I was actually talking about my Si and Z24 lol. Its not bad in stock form but it definitely needs a rear sway bar to help correct the under steer and give the car a more neutral balance.


----------



## xplosiv31 (Dec 23, 2010)

I vote we both pitch in and get the z-link stuff for ryans car, lol. Whats up Jeremy, this is Aaron, thinking really hard about trading my jeep in and getting a Cruze.


----------



## dragnframe (May 27, 2011)

Z-links/Watts links are used in many applications. The most popular being Nascar and road racing but has taken off a lot recently in the lowered truck world which is where I do most of my work. Unless you are doing road course racing, you won't notice to much of a difference between the two.

Here is an example of a custom application.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

I'd be curious...REAL curious to see comparative numbers between stock ECO vs. z-link equipped vs. Stock ECO with rear sway bar (or even just the Ultra Racing front/rear strut bars) on a skid pad.

Does anyone know how involved it would be to install a z-link or even how much the parts would be? Would it even be worth while?


----------



## dragnframe (May 27, 2011)

The sway bar is will make a big difference.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

dragnframe said:


> The sway bar is will make a big difference.


Oh for sure! I'm just viroid to see the difference in figures. All my cars to date have been fwd and the last 3 have had upgraded rear sway bars and all have felt way better (even at low cornering speeds) afterwards. Just felt more direct...sharper.


----------



## loudandproud (Apr 21, 2011)

i think my eco is the best handling car ive driven short of a evo and a vette. Id like it lower an inch more and a rear sway bar though also... some 245/35/18's and then let er rip


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Dude? How many cars have you driven? Thats a pretty broad range in quality of vehicle. 

Not to take anything away from the way this car handles...but I woudln't put it even in the same conversation as an Evo. 

To be honest, it drives very much like my GTi did before the sway bar. And for a FWD car...thats a good thing.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Now that i am over 5000 miles and have had the oppertunity to drive the snot out of my 6mt eco, i have to say its one of the most enjoyable cars to drive I have had. 

I've had 2 trans ams, an acura TSX, a Subaru Legacy GT and so on and the car continues to impress me


----------

